# A Marine Biologist in SC



## Fcwham (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce myself.

I have been keeping mantids most of my life. I'm from Charleston SC so the Carolina mantis is all around here. Since 2004 I've been keeping non-natives such as unicorns and dead leafs. Most recently I have been playing with PO and I think they are my new fav.

I am a masters candidate in Marine Biology and I study genomics (sort of like genetics but more molec. based) and coral reefs. I hope to continue to learn more about mantids, these forums have been a great help to me in the past, and I hope that I might be able to offer some info to many of you in return. I look forward to expanding my mantis collection with all of you. -Drew


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 14, 2007)

welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Mantida (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome!  

Marine biology is very interesting, it was my old career goal.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome Drew, glad to have knowledge aboard. From OHIO, ps could you get me a carolina ooth?


----------

